
Ask HN: Personal Operating System for Work? - hsikka
Hey HN,
I’m working on an interesting piece of software for my Master’s thesis, basically an extensible personal assistant for work. It can do useful things like search across all your internal files, generate notes and reminders from documents, and even attempt to learn your habits to surface useful suggestions and analytics.<p>Would something like this be useful as an open source project or even a commercial SaaS product? Does anything like this exist in industry?
======
maDdj
I am working on the same lines, creating an AI assistant which will pretty
much do anything you want to do and you will do. I have been training the
model on my UI actions on the computer and trying for my assistant to do the
same using reinforcement learning. I haven't reached an appreciable working
product yet it works great for me, it can screen cast, type passwords not only
in browser but also on consoles. I am constantly adding features to it and I
have had the same question as you for a long time.

~~~
schappim
Can you share more information about how it works?

------
davidddavidson
Sounds like Clippy or BonziBuddy. Both received overwhelmingly negative
reception.

~~~
maDdj
Clippy/Bonzibuddy were before the time of deep nets so all you can expect from
them is a bunch of predicate logic but not real learning.

